# ساعات الامراء والاميرات والشيوخ واصحاب الفخامه



## مسوقة26 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله





ساعات الامراء والاميرات والشيوخ واصحاب الفخامه





ساعاااات رولكس تقليد درجه اولى






تخفيضات





درجه النوعيه ممتازه وماتفرق عن الاصليه نهائياً






الساعات الاصليه يصل ثمنها الي 80000 و100000 و150 الف ريال






ساعات الملوك والامراء والشيوخ واصحاب الفخامه







الساعه المميزه والمطلوبه من كل الشخصيات








الساعه الملكيه الفاخره








ROLX

























رولكس الدايتونا



هذا الموديل يوجد منه نسائي ورجالي

























































رولكس رجالي الحجم وسط السعر













رولكس رجالي













رولكس رجالي 380 ريال












رولكس رجالي










رولكس رجالي الحجم وسط














رولكس رجالي الحجم وسط











رولكس رجالي الحجم وسط السعر 380 ريال











رولكس رجالي الحجم وسط
































___________________________________________





رولكس نسائي





الرولكسات الحجم الصغير السعر 350 ريال














350 ريال














350 ريال















حجم الساعه وسط 350 ريال














رولكس نسائي 350 ريال










رولكس الدايتونا الحجم وسط السعر 350 ريال












رولكس دايتونا حجم وسط السعر 350 ريال






رولكس السعر 450 ريال












رولكس نسائي السعر 350 ريال













الحجم وسط السعر 350 ريال










الساعات جميعها ضد الماء



الساعات تقليد درجه اولي هاي كوالتي high quality



تعمل اتوماتيكي بالنبض


Automatic movement



الساعات ضد الماء



Rolex watches design






ساعات تقليد ماركات موديلات جديده




ساعات تقليد ماركات درجه اولى
ROLEX COPY ONE



اللوان الساعات ثابت الزركون ثابت​



ساعه رولكس السير جلد السعر 450 ريال​











ساعه رولكس السير جلد السعر 450 ريال








ساعه رولكس السير جلد السعر 450 ريال











ساعه رولكس السعر 450 ريال







السعر 380 ريال







السعر 380 ريال









ساعه فرازاتشي السعر 380 ريال








ساعه قوتشي 280 ريال









ساعه فيراري 350 ريال 

























ساعه بولقري السعر 400 ريال








ساعه لمبرقيني السعر 400 ريال








ساعه تقليد لمبرقيني السعر 400 ريال









متوفر ساعة قوتشي الجديدة 2 توقيت في ساعة واحده




الكتروني وتناظري مثل ماهو موضح بالصور



اللون المتوفر فقط اسود كامل السعر 350 ريال













اللون المتوفر اسود 350 ريال







ساعه بيربري 400 ريال











ساعات نسائيه السعر 380 ريال


























































ساعه كارتير السعر 350 ريال








السعر 380 ريال















350 ريال







السعر 350 ريال








قوتشي السعر 300 ريال








ساعه كارتير السعر 280 ريال






لمتابعة النوعيات باستمرار





المتجر
www.shamalia.com









الشحن لجميع مناطق المملكه​


الايميل 
[email protected]



تخفيضات ساعات قوتشي وGF


افتح الرابط
تخفيضات ساعات الماركات موديلات جديده ..عيد الاضحي 2011















تخفيضات ساعات الجفنشي



افتح الرابط
ساعات تقليد الماركات تخفيضات عيد الاضحى 2011 مميزه رائعه


السعر بعد التخفيض لجميع الساعات 280 ريال





​




جميع الصور من تصويري الخاص










*التسليم بالرياض عن طريق المندوب*

*باقي المدن شحن عن طريق شركة الزاجل*

*لدول الخليج عن طريق البريد الممتاز*
*ام سلطان 0533128919*

*ارجو الجديه بالطلب ولا ابيح ولا احلل من يزعجني والله يستركم ويسترني دنيا واخره*
​


----------

